# First try at smoking cheese



## miamited (Dec 10, 2016)

72 degrees outside grey clouds and light rain off and on. Front to back mild cheddar, Montery jack and colby. Apple pellets in the Amazn. 3 frozen water bottles in a zip lock bag to help keep cooler. I will pull some at 2 hours, 3 hours and 4 hours.













DSCF1138.JPG



__ miamited
__ Dec 10, 2016


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 10, 2016)

MT, Looking good ,this maybe your first  cheese smoke but you'll be hooked and it won't be your last.


----------



## miamited (Dec 10, 2016)

One hour in and this is all the pellets have "burnt" for lack of a better term. I would have thought that more would have by now. I moved it to the middle of the grill and lit the other end.













DSCF1139.JPG



__ miamited
__ Dec 10, 2016


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 10, 2016)

Looking good. 

Its amazing how simple and efficient that little invention from TJohnson works.


----------



## miamited (Dec 10, 2016)

Just pulled the cheese. I don't think I will use my regular grill for this again. Should have used the vertical smoker. I don't think there was enough air flow in the grill. A little melting of a few pieces from being to close to the pellets. Oh well. Cheddar on the left.













DSCF1140.JPG



__ miamited
__ Dec 10, 2016


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 10, 2016)

since you have the maze...  order some sawdust from Todd ... It "burns" a lot cooler than pellets ..  or wait for colder weather (LOL) ...


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 11, 2016)

Like Keith said, in a confined space like that the dust works much better.

Al


----------



## miamited (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks everyone.

Follow up. Took some in to work and everyone that tried it went crazy over it.


----------



## pismopete (Dec 21, 2016)

Once people know you can smoke cheese you will have lots of requests. I've been giving it as Christmas presents the last 3 years and it's been well received.


----------

